
Face scans for Americans flying abroad stir privacy issues - JumpCrisscross
http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifestyles/travel/ct-airport-face-scans-privacy-issues-20170712-story.html
======
karljtaylor
is drawing in some dots on your jawline still an effective countermeasure?
seems to be about all the folks at
[https://cvdazzle.com/](https://cvdazzle.com/) were suggesting....

